
APT tilting train: The laughing stock that changed the world - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-35061511
======
ColinWright
I discovered too late that this is a duplicate - here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10757764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10757764)

